# Canada and Australia PULL OUT of the Olympics --- Tokyo 2020 Olympics WILL be postponed as predicted!



## HarryFilm (Mar 23, 2020)

It's only a matter of WEEKS before the U.S. Olympic Comittee get BANNED from attending and then the OLYMPICS ARE OVER FOR THE YEAR !!!









Team Canada Won't Send Athletes to 2020 Tokyo Olympics Due to COVID-19


Canada is pulling its athletes out of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics. On Sunday, the Canadian Olympic and Paralympic Committees said they would not send their athletes to Japan this summer ...




bleacherreport.com





11:49 pm Sunday March 22, 2020 Pacific Time NEWS UPDATE !!!

See the above news article for details on BOTH Canada and Australia NOT sending athletes over to Tokyo 2020. That means the US Olympic committee will likely agree to do the same within one to two weeks at the most. If the USA does not attend then NO ONE ELSE WILL EITHER !!!


Tokyo is DEAD for 2020 !!! See you in 2021 ...

..


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 23, 2020)

Harry, I do not quite understand your excitement. There is nothing to celebrate here. These are some really challenging times for Humanity.

spend some time educating yourself:





__





ArcGIS Dashboards Classic







www.arcgis.com


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 23, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Harry, I do not quite understand your excitement. There is nothing to celebrate here. These are some really challenging times for Humanity.
> 
> spend some time educating yourself:
> 
> ...




The irony of you showing THAT program to me is unfathomable to you ... but I'll let it slide ....

ANYWAYS! I knew this would happen directly from INSIDERS at NHK Japan (largest broadcaster in Japan!)! This was not NEW !!!! It NEEDS to be delayed !!! The IOC is the STUPID DUMMY here !!! I blame all this on their own obstinacy!

And YES i'm celebrating that the UTTER IDIOTS at the IOC absolutely DESERVE every DERISION thrown at them for their blindness at world events that even my grandma could see!


...


----------



## magarity (Mar 25, 2020)

I wish there were permanent facilities for the Olympics near Athens and member countries could pay a subscription for maintenance of them in off years. Then the whole IOC city selection bribery and taxpayer waste nonsense could go away.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 25, 2020)

I wonder if Canon and Nikon will make updated 1dx3's and D6's for the 2021 Olympics?


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 27, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> I wonder if Canon and Nikon will make updated 1dx3's and D6's for the 2021 Olympics?



---

They will update the BIOS (i.e. Basic Input/Output System) which is low-level machine code that controls the innards of ALL cameras. Canon will fix the issue with the new HEIF image file format throwing away too much data due to "Improperly Defined" DCT (Discrete Cosine Transform) tables that cause too much colour and luminance reduction on too wide a range of local-block luminance and chrominance values causing excessive subsequent macroblocking! They need to allow people to select 4:2:2, 4:1:1 and full 4:4:4 colour sampling at a given macro block size (the smaller the better -- i.e. 4x4 or 8x8 pixel blocks is best block size)! So what if the HEIF images are slightly larger, we need the quality more than the size!

Then there are various issues with camera components going to sleep because the interrupt tables on the DIGIC CPU is improperly set. Put low-priority items in a separate thread and queue that is re-entrant.

ANOTHER THING Canon needs to do is to add a screw-on accessory to the lower-part of the grip that contains a full 3.5 inch Sata-6 SSD drive that is replaceable and has it's own thin format Lithion-Ion battery to power it independently AND be rechargeable and connectable via built-in USB-3.1 or even USB-4 connectors. A 4 to 8 Terabyte SSD at SATA-6 speed would solve EVERY issue with speed and space AND since high-speed 4 TB SSD's are cheap at $500 or less, it will REPLACE most of the need for the CFexpress cards allowing over 500,000 20-megapixel HEIF encoded photos (5:1 compression ratio at 4:2:2 at 10 bits per channel) or 100,000 4:4:4 RAW files could be stored on such a 4-TB drive!


--

Once they fix those issues, the problems go away and the 1DxMk3 becomes the perfect DSLR camera!

--


----------



## brad-man (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 27, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> I wonder if Canon and Nikon will make updated 1dx3's and D6's for the 2021 Olympics?


So the D6s and the 1D X IIIn


----------

